# Samsung hlr5067w checker board



## cboo85 (Sep 4, 2010)

Any help or pointing in the right direction will be greatly appreciated. I have tried searching the forum but can not find anyone with the same problem. I have a Samsung hlr5067w. About 2 weeks I turned it on and it went to a green blue checker board pattern. I unplugged it for a few minutes turned it back on and it worked fine. A few days ago I heard a pop and a burning smell and it shut down. I looked and the lamp was shattered. Just replaced the lamp and tried powering it on. The lamp comes on in the back but the screen does not light up. The green lamp light on the front flashes I believe 3 times then goes to red standby/temp light. I unplugged it for 5 minutes and when I plugged it back in the tv came on without me even pressing any buttons. Then screen was back to the checker board pattern. Unplugged then plugged back and got nothing. Repeated and got checker board again.

What could be causing this? If the ballast was bad would the lamp still come on?

Thanks in advance


----------



## cboo85 (Sep 4, 2010)

Just found out that my ps3 that is connected with component cables work just fine.


----------

